# Lowfat Sausage



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

trim fat off of boneless pork loin, chop in food processor. 
mix in some of "Legg's Old Plantation'' pork sausage seasoning. 8 oz. to 25 lb. pork. use just enough water to help blend up. the mix has salt,red pepper,sage,sugar and black pepper. standard blend i guess. i add more sage. i buy the Leggs at local/regional store in spice section here in Tn., made in Birmingham, Ala. 
this recipe is just for those that want very low fat sausage. other than that dont worry about it, just get you some Jimmy Dean and relax and enjoy. :beer:


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey...thanks for the tip. That helps me, especially with my heart and cholesterol problems!!! I'll look for the seasoning.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

your welcome. i know what you mean on the cholesterol. had blood work the other day. total was 242. doc still not putting me on meds cause the hdl to ldl ratio is good and triglicerides are low. thinking about taking red yeast rice to see if that helps to lower the total number. 

if you cant find the Leggs Old Plantation mix hollar at me and i will drop you a pack in the mail. here is their web site, wholesale only it appears. man they have quite a product line of spice blends. http://www.aclegg.com/plant.htm
i use the first one on the list, 10. on the bag its says Bag No. 25, cause it "correctly seasons 25 pounds of meats''.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

thanks. Try taking some "fish oil" capsules. I'm on "Crestor", 10 mg. Just had more blood work done and will get results Tuesday. I was averaging over 300 total, but after the "Crestor", fish oil, and a diet modification, last was down to about 170. Triglycerides are still high, however. Flax seed oil is supposed to be good as well if you are worried about mercury.


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

thanks for the tips. thats some impressive drop in numbers with the meds your on. sounds like they are working effectively. i have never been tested for mercury. id say my levels would not be good there since i love to eat so much seafood.


----------

